# Foley



## dbell80 (Feb 14, 2017)

Good luck to everyone going to Foley. I am so excited I will probably shoot the woods down! Be safe and have fun!


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 14, 2017)

if you are shooting Foley this weekend and are looking for some good BBQ...checkout LA BBQ...good stuff!


----------



## dbell80 (Feb 15, 2017)

DoubleRR said:


> if you are shooting Foley this weekend and are looking for some good BBQ...checkout LA BBQ...good stuff!


I am always looking for good food! ....or any food! Thanks!


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 15, 2017)

There is a really fun family restaurant *on the beach* in Gulf Shores Alabama not far from Foley...good food and good beach views....


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 15, 2017)

DoubleRR said:


> There is a really fun family restaurant *on the beach* in Gulf Shores Alabama not far from Foley...good food and good beach views....


And what would that be? You could take me, I'd pass as your second son.....


----------



## KillZone (Feb 15, 2017)

Gulf shores,,,, Papa Rocco's is awesome!!!! Any know what the shoot site looks like? Are we needing hip waders this year?


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 15, 2017)

I heard its real muddy again. They've been getting hammered with lots of storms the past month.


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 16, 2017)

The Gulf Shores beach restaurant is The Hangout.... I will pass on a second son.....


----------

